# Sonic Diesel turns in 65.3 mpg



## SciroccoTDI (Jun 15, 2013)

Sorry to pull some thread necromancy - but - my thoughts as a 1.4T Sonic LTZ owner is, GIVE ME THE 2.0 TD in a Sonic here in the US...oh yes....600 lbs lighter than a Cruze...**** that would be fun, and still get 50+ mpg on the highway.


----------



## Ned23 (Jun 16, 2012)

I've heard this thing can push 80 mpg on the highway. Not sure if that's Imperial or US. I bet if you put a hybrid system on this you could push 100 mpg.

(The problem is it would probably cost over 30 thousand dollars and no American driver would pay that for a Sonic, even if it got 150 mpg)


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Those are Imperial gallon calculations. 

Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

XtremeRevolution said:


> Those are Imperial gallon calculations.


If thats the case for comparison my 35.8MPG average is 42.9MPG imperial. In the upper right of Fuelly.com(below the logo) you can quickly switch between all conversions. Even my best MPG if 47.1MPG is only 56.5MPG imperial. 

I like the Idea of this car, but from a cost standpoint Think the cruze diesel is the better value & actually available.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

I would buy one. I was almost going to buy a Sonic turbo but held out for the Cruze and fell in love on the test drive.


----------

